# Can I use a dado blade set on a Dewalt portable table saw?



## crank49

I'm thinking of purchasing a Dewalt DW745 because my Home Depot has one of last year's display models on clearance; almost half price. I have the issue of wanting to use a dado set, but I don't think this saw is designed for it. At $400 the saw has too many limitations for me to consider, but at $200 I think I might be able to justify a few work-arounds. Eventually I will get me a 3HP cabinet saw with a cast iron table that would cut anything without a concern, but that's going to have to wait a year or two. Right now I was wondering if anybody out there has tried a partial set of 6" dado blades on the Dewalt. Maybe limited to 3/8" to 1/2" wide or something.


----------



## patron

most portables only have room for 1/2" of dado blades .
some don't even have that .
i googled it ,
and they don't say anything about it .


----------



## nmkidd

If you go to the following link -

http://support.dewalt.com/cgi-bin/dewalt.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3026&p_created=1169812113&p_topview=1

then click on the link on that page that says - DW745 Manual.pdf

on page 9 you will find the following:

*Saw Blades*
NOTE: This saw is intended for the use of saw
blades 10" in diameter or smaller.
NOTE: This saw is not intended for use with
dado blades and molding cutters. Personal
injury may occur.

hope this helps


----------



## ellen35

I had a Dewalt 745… the arbour is too short for a dado. 
Someone recommended that I turn the arbour nut around… seeemed to dangerous to me.
That is a great saw, by the way. It is just not able to handle a dado.


----------



## crank49

Thanks for the replies. The little Dewalt might not be justified after all. I just am really torn as to wheather this saw is a good investment. The tool geek in me never has enough tools; he can rationalize and justify anything. But, the practical side says I can get by with a couple of new premium blades for my Skill saw and miter saw and then just wait for a deal and I have the funds for the cabinet saw I really want. The project I'm starting is a major remodel of my 34 year old house; adding a bath, reworking a bath, complete new kitchen and cabinets, and a real, 20' x 30' shop in my daylight basement.


----------



## JasonIndy

FWIW, I got a very lightweight B&D Table Saw for Christmas a few years back. The manual stated it had the capacity to handle a 1/2" dado. I set it up for a dado cut the other night and just the act of turning the saw on made it slide across the floor in my garage. If it's lightweight, even if the manual says it can handle it, it probably can't.

My vote is to hold out for a cabinet saw, or get a quality benchtop like the Bosch.


----------

